# Clown fish laying down?



## OctoCamo (Sep 5, 2011)

So I introduced 2 clown fish into my new tank (over a week old) and noticed that both were doing well right after I placed them in. The next day i noticed that they had split apart to separate ends of the tank and while one is very active and swims non stop all day the other one just lays on its side on the bottom of my tank. After a day of him doing this I decided to move him over to the other end with the other fish where he could swim in the filter stream like the other one and that is exactly what he did  But then today I got an elbow to direct water flow across the top of the water instead of straight down. Now the same fish that was swimming before is still active while the one that was laying down is now back on its side on the bottom of the tank. What could be the cause of this?


----------



## OctoCamo (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright as an update I feared that maybe he wasn't getting enough oxygen so last night I took off the elbow to direct water flow on the surface of my tank to now fall down into my tank producing tons of bubbles. I then placed him under it for the night and woke up this morning to see him swimming around! I since placed the elbow back for the surface and he has been doing great so far  However I just noticed on both of my fish that they have a white string coming out of their midsection stripe?! Is this just crap or a parasite? I have also notice some greenish color outlining their white bands but it is very faint. Is this normal? As a side not one of the fish swims at an angle forward but can adjust itself when needed to swim straight, up, down, and turn but then returns to swim at about a 45* angle just a weird habit?

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Not sounding normal. Skimmers, if you have one, supply sufficent O2 into the water. If you have powerheads you should anlge them towards the surface slightly. As for the stringy stuff. Yes sounds like a parasite.


----------



## OctoCamo (Sep 5, 2011)

I knew I shouldn't of went to Petco...but they are so darn close  Thanks a lot for the help. I di go get some Stress Coat and added that into the tank as well as some Ammo Lock (just in case) and picked up some Kent Garlic Xtreme and will start feeding it to them with their food. Anything else you would suggest for treatment?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try a 20-30% water change. High Nitrates can have a bad impact on many Coral Reef Fishes.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

OctoCamo said:


> I knew I shouldn't of went to Petco...but they are so darn close  Thanks a lot for the help. I di go get some Stress Coat and added that into the tank as well as some Ammo Lock (just in case) and picked up some Kent Garlic Xtreme and will start feeding it to them with their food. Anything else you would suggest for treatment?


Looks as if your all set. But getting those parameters in line will help everything out.


----------



## OctoCamo (Sep 5, 2011)

So things are looking up so far! But just to be on the safe side I am looking at these tablets you put in your tank to treat parasites and all sorts of other things and was wondering since I only have the two fish and a handful of nassarius snails in my tank at the moment, could I just place the tablets in my main tank or do I need to get a smaller tank to do so?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

OctoCamo said:


> So things are looking up so far! But just to be on the safe side I am looking at these tablets you put in your tank to treat parasites and all sorts of other things and was wondering since I only have the two fish and a handful of nassarius snails in my tank at the moment, could I just place the tablets in my main tank or do I need to get a smaller tank to do so?


Jsut have to check and make sure your medication is invert safe.


----------



## OctoCamo (Sep 5, 2011)

You have been of tremendous help Reefing Madness  I have yet another question... I can't seem to identify what is on the clown fish but on the head band it looks like he either has like flaky/rough skin or some kind of green patches just on his head band and no where else. What could this be? Is it Ich?

I wish I had a decent camera as all the photos I take are to grainy to see.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

OctoCamo said:


> You have been of tremendous help Reefing Madness  I have yet another question... I can't seem to identify what is on the clown fish but on the head band it looks like he either has like flaky/rough skin or some kind of green patches just on his head band and no where else. What could this be? Is it Ich?
> 
> I wish I had a decent camera as all the photos I take are to grainy to see.


Does not sound like Ich. Sounds like a Boo-Boo. Give it a few days, if it is a boo-boo, they usually clear up in a few days, these guys heal fast. Fish smash themselves up all the time. They get alittle spooked and run into everything.


----------



## OctoCamo (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I am still monitoring the tank and its inhabitants and they look healthy as they are swimming around and eating well. My only problem is this... my Ammonia is at 8.0! and has been for a week!! I did use Ammo Lock but that was a couple weeks ago and maybe its giving false readings but I did to a 15 gal water change and tested the water again 30 mins later and still reads 8.0  But my fish, snails, and shrimp look fantastic? What is happening and waht should I do? Thanks once again!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Tank is still only a couple weeks old, its still in its cycle. Trites and Trates haven't given you a hard time yet, those are next. Ammo Lock is supposed to remove 3ppm as directed. Your level is above that. The ammonia is giong to mess up your fish, being that high. Could be the reason your fish are acting weird. Keep up those wate changes to keep that level low. Try a larger water change.


----------



## OctoCamo (Sep 5, 2011)

Well actually my fish are swimming normal and do not appear to have any signs from the ammonia such as red gills and gasping at the top of the tank. But I will do what you said and do more frequent water changes (right now am doing it every week). I think I am y go every 3 days? Thanks for you help once again and I will continue to check out the status everyday. 

As a note I did go out a purchase Prime (been using Stress Coat) and just added it in so I will see how it does in the morning.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

OctoCamo said:


> Well actually my fish are swimming normal and do not appear to have any signs from the ammonia such as red gills and gasping at the top of the tank. But I will do what you said and do more frequent water changes (right now am doing it every week). I think I am y go every 3 days? Thanks for you help once again and I will continue to check out the status everyday.
> 
> As a note I did go out a purchase Prime (been using Stress Coat) and just added it in so I will see how it does in the morning.


Sounds like your on top of it.*rotating smile


----------

